# Moving right along.....



## FLQuacker (Jul 10, 2018)

Tried some resin work on a blank I stabilized......open to critics :)

That's how I hope to learn.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Looks good from where I'm sittin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 12, 2018)

This came out OK..but I'm sure having problems with some other stuff I tried to do.

Using liquid diamond....I can not get it to set hard. Even went to the 100:65 mix as suggested on their spec sheet. It gets rubbery and will not set.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 12, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> This came out OK..but I'm sure having problems with some other stuff I tried to do.
> 
> Using liquid diamond....I can not get it to set hard. Even went to the 100:65 mix as suggested on their spec sheet. It gets rubbery and will not set.


I have had the same problem with Liquid diamond. I bought a a small amount but of the 4 times I have to cast something I didn't have any get solid. I even added more hardner and got the same results. I am sold on Aluminite for casting.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jasonb (Jul 12, 2018)

Interesting, I haved used liquid diamond several times now, and have not had any issues. I am weighing using 2:1.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 12, 2018)

Jason...do you pour in a controlled environment? (A/C humidity controlled)

I'm wondering if the heat and humidity is a potential problem?? More inclined to think humidity with LD.


----------



## jasonb (Jul 12, 2018)

Yes, I am mixing and curing it inside the house as opposed to Alumilite which I do in the shop (uncontrolled).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 12, 2018)

I'll give that a try as there doesn't seem to be any smell...I can get away with that a time or two :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

